
GelTouch: Localized Tactile Feedback Through Thin, Programmable Gel [pdf] - fezz
http://joergmueller.info/pdf/UIST15MiruchnaGelTouch.pdf
======
jakeva
This seems pretty cool. I'm curious about the viability of such a product in
the marketplace, it seems like even at full scale production it would be
radically expensive for an average consumer.

